# Mossberg 930 SPX (WOW What A Shotgun)



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

Picked up a Mossberg 930 SPX for under $600. In the last month I've put 300 rounds of the low brass target loads, a30 rounds 00 buck and 10 slugs. Great shooting gun with 0 malfuntions.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

From the web...
"There are better-made, more accurate tactical shotguns than the Mossberg 930 SPX—for about twice the price. But the Mossberg 930 SPX Tactical is a safe choice and its own gun: a genuine ass-kicker whose lower recoil encourages regular practice. For $600, the 930 SPX could save both your life and your money."

I WANT ONE!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a Saiga-12, so I dont necessarily need another semi auto 12 gauge. However, I own 2 mossberg pump shotguns, so I may need to buy one of these.


----------

